# Most feature rich rom



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I was wondering which ROM has the absolute most features as in customize it donwn too the core I also want one with TONS of tweaks ksm everything I just want it too be top notch with performance I also want it too be on jelly bean 4.1 or 4.1.2 doesn't matter just jellbean thanks in advance so far I'm consedering choosing from these aosp, aokp, aokpcb, black bean, but if you find another one let me know there may be one I don't even know about.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Also I don't care if its for fascinate/mesmerize/showcase I'll convert it myself

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Also how is euroskank

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

just my buck two ninty eight: as far as feature rich roms? my fav is blackbean5. but since everyone has different needs and wants, its hit or miss imo. paranoid android has those framework tweaks ect...that are wild! but again (not for everyone) aokp is without just packed with mods, cm10 very smooth fast and light! and 4.1.1 , and 4.1.2 jellybean needless to say.then there's the whole inverted gapps preferences to try out, i really enjoy android where it is heading as far as development is concerned. and there is no turning back now.

-flashed more times than girls gone wild


----------



## dandydon414 (Mar 18, 2012)

there is a rom for the captivate called AOCP the Collective http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1870926. you'd be the man if you ported that one to the fascinate.


----------



## dandydon414 (Mar 18, 2012)

The gummy ics rom for the fascinate had alot of features as well.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ill work on porting it but its gonna be hard a f*** considering thats for gsm and i gotta port it too cdma any cdma roms you got?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Alright I'll send you a test port I have no freak in idea if it ported correctly lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Anybody willing too test the aocp port

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

sure im down .... whats the worst that could happen ? and what do you need tested ?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]here ya go aocp for samsung facsinate tell me if it works and guys i probaly wont be porting anymore or listing mods some how i flashed helly belly and it srewed my phone too pieces no recovers no nothing i tried too flash back with odin and know no download mode wtf and all my freaking sd card was reformated so im pretty pissed[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]heres aocp for the fascinate [/background]https://www.dropbox....cpfascinate.zip


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

so does the port work!!!!







you said ill be the man if i did it







well boy (14 imo)


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll be flashing it in a sec 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Alright first port so it will probably brick you haha









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

Bootloop







lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Ahhh I figured did the custom aocp boot animation come up?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Also could you send me a logcat

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

What is the most untouched ROM for fascinate on 4.1.2 I think I need a different base rom

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

